# dianabol (10mg) cycle advice



## snapon

going to give some oral gear a bash, thinking of dbol (10mg tabs)

can someone give me an idea how much of this stuff to buy, (quantities - not sources!)

how many and when to take each day, how many days to take

what ill need for PCT, when to begin this and whats best?

thanks


----------



## mark44

I'm sure people will be able to help advise you, but have you looked yourself first to get a better understanding of what you 'may' need to do?



snapon said:


> going to give some oral gear a bash, thinking of dbol (10mg tabs)
> 
> can someone give me an idea how much of this stuff to buy, (quantities - not sources!)
> 
> how many and when to take each day, how many days to take
> 
> what ill need for PCT, when to begin this and whats best?
> 
> thanks


----------



## 18351

If its a first cycle I would say 40mg per day for 4 weeks. Split the dosage throughout the day and take with food to avoid stomach discomfort. MAke sure you drink plenty of water. You can use Adex at 0.5mg every three days to prevent water bloat although its not compulsory, just depends on you as an individual.

Start PCT the day after your last dose, run nolvadex for 4 weeks at 20mg per day, you may also want to run clomid as well 100mg each day for the first week and then 50mg each day for the next three weeks.


----------



## BigBarnBoy

Jeevesy said:


> If its a first cycle I would say 40mg per day for 4 weeks. Split the dosage throughout the day and take with food to avoid stomach discomfort. MAke sure you drink plenty of water. You can use Adex at 0.5mg every three days to prevent water bloat although its not compulsory, just depends on you as an individual.
> 
> Start PCT the day after your last dose, run nolvadex for 4 weeks at 20mg per day, you may also want to run clomid as well 100mg each day for the first week and then 50mg each day for the next three weeks.


^^ THIS x2 ^^

40mg ED along with plenty water, protein and calories and some kick ass training and youl go good.

Thats obviously 4 tabs a day for 4 weeks = 112 tabs  Can take them together or split dose 2 morning and 2 an hour or so before training mate.

Probably be fine without the clomid but keep the nolva to hand just in case. Good luck mate!


----------



## mark44

Something like the above sounds good.


----------



## datdere

snapon said:


> going to give some oral gear a bash, thinking of dbol (10mg tabs)
> 
> can someone give me an idea how much of this stuff to buy, (quantities - not sources!)
> 
> how many and when to take each day, how many days to take
> 
> what ill need for PCT, when to begin this and whats best?
> 
> thanks


Dbol at 30-40 mg/day for 6 weeks. No need to PCT a dbol only mate you will recover fine from time off. All you need is nolva on hand in case of gyno. If gyno symptoms come (itchiness, lump in the nipple etc) then start taking 20mg nolva per day

split it up into 3 doses per day I'd say. Up to you though mate.

Will give very solid gains if your training/nutrition/rest is all in order on and off cycle

Best of luck mate


----------



## vetran

my opinion is a little different lol,run the d/bol at 30mg for 6- 10 weeks,why not youve seen what it can do in just 4 weeks so why sack it of when your on a roll ha


----------



## datdere

vetran said:


> my opinion is a little different lol,run the d/bol at 30mg for 6- 10 weeks,why not youve seen what it can do in just 4 weeks so why sack it of when your on a roll ha


Agreed 4 weeks is too short


----------



## digitalis

Aye first cycle too (will be injecting next time) and am going to run 30mg for at least 6 weeks.


----------



## MRSTRONG

im with vet on this the minimum id run is 6 weeks dbol on its own .

6-8 weeks 50 mg ed

if puffy nipps or itchy flare up take 20mg novaldex ed til its gone NOT adex as suggested .

you can run 20mg novaldex ed throughout but imo only when gyno is flaring up then cease novaldex until it flares up again (if it flares up at all)

you can run a simple pct of novaldex 20/20/20 <<< but this is not always needed .


----------



## shane89

my first cycle was pyramid'ing' the blue love hearts from 3 a day to 7 a day a week upping it each week till it got the 7 and back down again for 8 weeks... sumfin like dis anyway fcuk knws whos recommended it to me cnt remember


----------



## MRSTRONG

shane22 said:


> my first cycle was pyramid'ing' the blue love hearts from 3 a day to 7 a day a week upping it each week till it got the 7 and back down again for 8 weeks... sumfin like dis anyway fcuk knws whos recommended it to me cnt remember


yeah i did similar but its pointless when you know dbols half life .


----------



## vetran

shane22 said:


> *my first cycle was pyramid'ing' the blue love hearts from 3 a day to 7 a day a week upping it each week till it got the 7 and back down again for 8 weeks... sumfin like dis anyway fcuk knws whos recommended it to me cnt remember*


yep been there done that and was told to eat loads of burgers how times change lol


----------



## digitalis

vetran said:


> was told to eat loads of burgers how times change lol


 :lol:


----------



## tufty1976

Hi There,

I am also considering taking DBOL. Never taken anything like this before. Done all the creatine, glutamine etc and protein shakes. Can anyone tell me if 10mg would be enough to take to start with. I have been making ok gains in my gym and strength has come up but want to get a lot bigger. Currently about 97kg, 38 years old. Can anyone help. Do I need to run a PCT afterwards or need to know anything else !??

Thanks in advance !


----------



## silviu006

hei! i have some is dec sustanoz and texto depo and dianabol  HOW I USE IT ?? pls i am new here...THX


----------



## Jin10846

tufty1976 said:


> Hi There,
> 
> I am also considering taking DBOL. Never taken anything like this before. Done all the creatine, glutamine etc and protein shakes. Can anyone tell me if 10mg would be enough to take to start with. I have been making ok gains in my gym and strength has come up but want to get a lot bigger. Currently about 97kg, 38 years old. Can anyone help. Do I need to run a PCT afterwards or need to know anything else !??
> 
> Thanks in advance !


Have you even read this thread? You've asked the exact same question as the original poster, just read the replies people have given. Why would you waste your time on 10ml of dbol? If you're going to do it, do it so it'll have a somewhat decent effect... its advised that after every cycle you should do a PCT although not strictly necessary it certainly makes recovering much easier so in short yes you will need a PCT. If it's some UGL dbol I'd run it at 50mg+ daily, personally I'd do 75 - 100mg, but if it's pharma grade 25-30mg a day is more than sufficient.


----------



## Bigmatt97

Can someone give me some advice, about this cycle, dos and don't thanks

30mg bd dbol. a day for 6 Weeks -2 in morning, 1 hour before gym

Pct- days after last dosage 20 nova +25clomid -3/4 week's

Adex 0.5mg every 3 days -water bloating

Lecithin 5mg day


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy

datdere said:


> Dbol at 30-40 mg/day for 6 weeks. No need to PCT a dbol only mate you will recover fine from time off. All you need is nolva on hand in case of gyno. If gyno symptoms come (itchiness, lump in the nipple etc) then start taking 20mg nolva per day
> 
> split it up into 3 doses per day I'd say. Up to you though mate.
> 
> Will give very solid gains if your training/nutrition/rest is all in order on and off cycle
> 
> Best of luck mate


No PCT because you think 6wk dbol is mild? GTFO


----------



## Jin10846

tufty1976 said:


> Hi There,
> 
> I am also considering taking DBOL. Never taken anything like this before. Done all the creatine, glutamine etc and protein shakes. Can anyone tell me if 10mg would be enough to take to start with. I have been making ok gains in my gym and strength has come up but want to get a lot bigger. Currently about 97kg, 38 years old. Can anyone help. Do I need to run a PCT afterwards or need to know anything else !??
> 
> Thanks in advance !


10mg a day is a waste. You'll want 30-40mg a day (if it's good quality dianabol) run 40mg a day with an AI like aromasin 12.5mg EOD would do imo. Run it for 6-8 weeks with a pct of nolvadex 40mg a day for 2 weeks then 20mg a day for 2 weeks.


----------



## Big steine

Hi there

I just wanted to make sure cause of my age if my dosage and lentb of cycle is safe,

im 17 and doing 50mg dbol a day for 7 weeks I'm only 2 weeks in but should I cut down to 5/6 weeks because of my age?


----------



## superdrol

Big steine said:


> Hi there
> 
> I just wanted to make sure cause of my age if my dosage and lentb of cycle is safe,
> 
> im 17 and doing 50mg dbol a day for 7 weeks I'm only 2 weeks in but should I cut down to 5/6 weeks because of my age?


 Any amount of dbol is dum as f**k at your age! It doesn't shut you down less because you do less, wait til your 20, eat plenty and train hard! But being young and stupid you'll probably not listen... crack on and grown some nice boobs as I bet your not taking anything with it to stop that side effect?


----------



## Matt6210

superdrol said:


> Any amount of dbol is dum as f**k at your age! It doesn't shut you down less because you do less, wait til your 20, eat plenty and train hard! But being young and stupid you'll probably not listen... crack on and grown some nice boobs as I bet your not taking anything with it to stop that side effect?


 Think I took dbol at 17 :whistling:


----------



## UK2USA

superdrol said:


> Any amount of dbol is dum as f**k at your age! It doesn't shut you down less because you do less, wait til your 20, eat plenty and train hard! But being young and stupid you'll probably not listen... crack on and grown some nice boobs as I bet your not taking anything with it to stop that side effect?


 Srs. This thread should be a sticky. I've never seen so much bullsh1t advice in on thread before.


----------



## superdrol

Matt6210 said:


> Think I took dbol at 17 :whistling:


 Look how you turned out haha  it's still not the cleverest thing to do at that age, growth plates still growing, muscles still developing, and bits dropping and moving... puberty isn't done at that age and hormones should be left to sort themselves is my take on it


----------



## Slagface

UK2USA said:


> Srs. This thread should be a sticky. I've never seen so much bullsh1t advice in on thread before.


 I was thinking the same thing. This is ukm not bb.com what a bunch of retarded sluts


----------

